# musician employment data?



## Accompanist

Hi!
I'm a music student and I would love to pursue a career as an accompanist but I'm having a really hard time finding actual data relating to employment stats such as average salary, employability, long-term viability/success rate, actual job listings etc. I know that this type of work is mostly self-employed, highly region-dependent, and potentially supplemented by teaching (or a supplement to teaching), but is there a good place to go looking?


----------



## Rogerx

Accompanist said:


> Hi!
> I'm a music student and I would love to pursue a career as an accompanist but I'm having a really hard time finding actual data relating to employment stats such as average salary, employability, long-term viability/success rate, actual job listings etc. I know that this type of work is mostly self-employed, highly region-dependent, and potentially supplemented by teaching (or a supplement to teaching), but is there a good place to go looking?


Perhaps you should ad your location, might be more helpful I guess.


----------



## Accompanist

Rogerx said:


> Perhaps you should ad your location, might be more helpful I guess.


I don't want to be too specific but I'm in Canada


----------



## pianozach

I've been an accompanist for 47 years, although it wasn't until recently that it became a full-time thing.

Unless you join a professional organization you shouldn't expect to ever make enough to support yourself.

A few years ago I ended up as an accompanist for the local school district, although it's as a "specialist" and not a year-round employee . . . so . . . I make an excellent hourly rate, but don't get paid during the summer, nor during vacations . And, of course, it's not typically "Full Time" work.

The first two years we had some massive wildfires in the area, so the schools had additional closures, and now with the pandemic, they not only closed at the end of March, but will now be closed until the beginning of 2021.


----------



## Rogerx

Accompanist said:


> I don't want to be too specific but I'm in Canada


I understand, but someone from Europe now knows not to respond


----------

